# Do you have any weird habit? Share them.



## Frankwer (Sep 9, 2013)

The idea is to share your slightly abnormal addictions and/or habits with us. And maybe you'll see that you are not the only one doing weird things.. .
So, let me start first..:

Weird habits: 
-I can't sleep if there is a little light or sound in my room. 

- When I cook for myself, I cannot eat until I have cleaned up everything first.  
p.s. I can understand if you think that this thread is a bit lame.


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 3, 2013)

Frankwer said:


> Weird habits: I can't sleep if there is a little light or sound in my room.



Exactly the same for me. Unfortunately we have a street light right outside our bedroom window and I am convinced that it prevents me going into REM sleep (he says very tired after ten years of that damn street light).



Frankwer said:


> Weird habits: When I cook for myself, I cannot eat until I have cleaned up everything first.



Hmmm. In my case, it depends on how hungry I am .

I suppose my weird habit is not letting the volume on my TV be set to an odd number (OCD?).


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 10, 2013)

Rhisiart said:


> I suppose my weird habit is not letting the volume on my TV be set to an odd number (OCD?).



Don't worry I use all odd numbers on my TV Volume.  

So your not weird.


----------



## Frankwer (Oct 11, 2013)

Satcomer said:


> Don't worry I use all odd numbers on my TV Volume.
> 
> So your not weird.


I think your habit is not weird, but special


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm sound sensitive - I can't stand having TV or radio on the background for just the sake of it. Most people seem to love background noise, so I'm lucky I'm with someone who doesn't mind no background sounds often. 
I can't read something when there is sound or music or anything spoken that uses a language I understand or that is in a language my brain tries to make sense of. I can't read because I can't then not listen to, and that drives me nuts. Especially if e.g. visiting my mum or sister they both want to have a boring TV show on a background. 
My natural reaction for a thing that makes loud, annoying sounds is to silence it or to walk away, unless it's a cat or a bunny or a pig or some other cute animal; then I'll go pet it, play with it etc and make sure it's fine. But if it's a human of any age making loud, annoying sounds I walk away. (And yes, the inability to hear people scream, shout, cry etc is just one more drop of reasons why I have no desire to procreate)
Music on the background as long as it's instrumental (usually stuff like Philosomatika used to play) is OK. Often I've got Pandora on Buddha Bar for the sake of sound. 
And if I'm not trying to concentrate on reading or writing, other stuff is OK on the background sound. Nowadays even jazz (I used to hate jazz as a kid), like Louis Armstrong, Etta James, Ella Fitzgerard, or some non-US internet radio. 
Or if it's TV, and I consider it half-background sounds, then Futurama or a few other shows. Depending on what else I'm doing (like now I'm crocheting a cardigan with a simple lace pattern) some other shows may also work as half-background.
It's just the reading/writing/other concentration part that drives me nuts when there is noise. I just can't. 
And my parents were not exactly the best ones to match that inability of mine.
Does my sound inabilities work as a weird habit or is it just an inability?


----------



## reed (Oct 17, 2013)

I've been known to pee in the kitchen sink once in a blue moon (without the dishes of course). But shhhhh.... don't tell anybody. I like saving water sometimes.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 22, 2013)

reed said:


> I've been known to pee in the kitchen sink once in a blue moon (without the dishes of course). But shhhhh.... don't tell anybody. I like saving water sometimes.



Pee in the kitchen sink? Remind me never to go over to your place.


----------



## reed (Oct 23, 2013)

Don't worry Satcomer. I pour in bleach to clean the sink and all is clean as whistle.... before washing the salad for dinner. You bring the wine, please. 

PS. Ever been smashed?


----------

